# Rod Handles???



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

i have two very old cobia rods that i want to replace the handles/reel seats "whatever you rod guys call em" i know notrhing about rod building but i know i want more modern looking handles. one of the rods has a wooden handle the other is cork. i just want a foam handle with a nice reel seat that looks good. i'll pay but who does this that is good at it?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

ernie cavvits look him up on the forum. key word "cavitt"


----------

